# Compact camera suitable for stock photography?



## P.D.P. (Sep 16, 2011)

I currently use a Nikon DSLR, which is brilliant when I'm going out with the purpose of taking photographs. 
It isn't however something I can easily carry around with me all the time for those unexpected shots.

Could anyone recommend a compact digital camera which is good enough to submit images to stock libraries like Alamy. 
I would like it to be able to shoot in RAW, and not cost more than approx $600.

Thanks


----------



## Garbz (Sep 16, 2011)

You're probably going to be out of luck there. RAW and compact cameras don't normally go hand in hand, plus stock sites are typically very finicky about even the slightest image quality issues so you may get images rejected.

I suggest looking for a micro-4/3rds camera if you want something small but you'll be hard pressed finding it for under $600


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 16, 2011)

The Canon S95 will shoot RAW, and it's _decent_.  It certainly won't get you the quality your dSLR will, but it's wicked tiny and only $400.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 16, 2011)

Also Canon G12... it has a hot shoe too which is going to be important for quality stock photos.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 16, 2011)

I've always heard that the Canon G series were some of (if not thee) best 'compact' digital cameras.  

Although, I suspect that Garbz is right about stock photography.


----------



## P.D.P. (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks.
I'll look into the Canon G12, and perhaps the Nikon P7100.
Maybe also the 4/3rds systems, but they are a bit expensive.

Can anyone recommend a particular 4/3rds camera?


----------



## KmH (Sep 17, 2011)

Has Alamy accepted images from you that you have made with your Nikon DSLR?

Since you only mention Alamay, but don't show your location in your profile, I am assuming you are somewhere in Europe?

You might visit Preparing Images & Submission Guidelines | Alamy since Alamy has a list of unsuitable cameras.


----------



## P.D.P. (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
KmH - I've looked at the Alamy guidelines, thanks though. 
My problem is that they don't include the Nikon P7000 / 7100 or the Canon G12 on their lists of either suitable or unsuitable cameras.

I just want to make sure that whatever camera I get would be acceptable for stock work before spending my money.


----------

